# Easy question on finding max values for my x800 pro



## IIDX (Nov 23, 2004)

I have a Sapphire x800 pro and would like to find its max core and max mem values.

I've heard that Ati tool has trouble with x800's or something like that, and was wondering if I should still try it anyways?

Also, I heard running it for up to 12 hours is the safest way to do this...so do I have to run both find maxmem, and find maxcore for 12 hours each?
Thanks.


----------



## Lt_Omega (Nov 23, 2004)

mmm I think running the stuff to find the max core first is the best way to do it i think. By the way don't rely on ATiTest algorithm on its own. If you see flickering stop overclocking, ATI cards have excellent graphics stability so the slightest flicker is a sure sign of probable damage.
Have fun with that x800!


----------



## zealot`grr (Nov 28, 2004)

use the beta  http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=76

and yeah, about 12h for *each* are pretty much "enough"


----------



## a_non_moose (Nov 28, 2004)

a quick check on my bbAti X800pro with Atitool gave:
576 core before errors
550 mem.

I think that is 10mhz behind stable XT speeds?  Or was it XTPE?  ack, don't recall.

If there was some way to unlock the other pipelines w/o physical mod (scared), but
with drivers....maaaaayyyybe bios flash, I'd love to see what it can do.

Essentially start with the least harm and/or warrantee voiding if possible.


----------



## kayone (Nov 29, 2004)

XT PE = 520mhz Core / 560mhz Memory


----------



## zealot`grr (Nov 30, 2004)

there's no way to mod a X800 PRO *non*ViVo to XT PE without voiding the warranty  :/


----------

